# froggys fluids question



## turbotona (Oct 18, 2012)

well, i won froggy's friday contest (on my birthday weekend too, what a much needed surprise), and it includes a gallon of backwood bay juice. my annual party is outdoors, and from the video, it appears this may be an indoor fog fluid, although i am not sure. would there be any problems with using it outside? aside from the normal problems with wind. and should i still get some of froggys freezin to run through the fog cooler, as i have 2 foggers? it appears i will be running a froggys 1000t machine (i will probably need to build a new cooler for this, but thats for another thread), a gemmy 400w (walmart one, last minute purchase when my old machine bit the dust), and a fog chiller made from an old cooler, built for the gemmy. the party is outdoors. we have a 2 car garage for indoor area. i have freezin and swamp juice available at a store to me, and figured i need at least freezin for the cooler. i would assume the bakwood bay will give the entire area a nice overall fog, and i should have some lasers cutting through it, while the freezin will cover the dance floor area. just wanted to ask here where you guys have probably used them all


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The backwoods bay is their thickest fog. I tried it out this past weekend at a campground haunt. It buried my haunted house display and created a white out. It is definitely an outdoor fog. I actually took it out the fogger and put back in the freezin fog so I could see my display. Kids were playing in it as they couldn't see each other 5 feet apart. This stuff is thick and hangs forever. A display 600 feet away at the other end of the campground had the same stuff and their fog was reaching my display.


----------



## turbotona (Oct 18, 2012)

awesome. now im gonna have to make some laser effects to cut through it i think. i was confused by the video on their page, because it is indoors. but that was probably to show it in a controlled environment
on a side note, your haunt looks really cool. wish i could put that much into my halloween party. i may have to take a trip to your area and check it out this year


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Feel free. Shoot me a message before you do so I can be there to say hello.


----------

